# Heading to Louisiana day after...



## Ed Mashburn (Aug 22, 2016)

Good morning to all- I am very happy to see this new forum. I spend as much time outdoors and on the water or in the garden as I can- and since we're retired- we have a lot of time to spend.
I'm finishing up the field work for a new book- Kayak Fishing the Northern Gulf Coast- the whole project is due by December, so it's time to get things coming around the clubhouse turn and into the home stretch.
We are hoping to get some very good photos as we visit Shell Beach- just east of New Orleans.  Can't have too many good photos. I love fishing in Louisiana- I just have to constantly remind myself that I need to slow down- I've left a lot of money over in Louisiana for speeding tickets through the years.
We plan on going over to our fish camp in Florida for Labor Day- may spend a long time there this year, I think.  We enjoy kayaking the spring-rivers over there, and who knows, tarpon may still be around before they head south for the winter.
Again, I'm very glad to see this new forum- 
Good day to all- Ed


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow Ed, it sounds like you'll have a wonderful time, looking forward to seeing a picture of two of your trip and adventures...enjoy!   We've been boating and canoeing, currently own a canoe but haven't had it in the water for years now.  Never been kayaking, but sounds like a lot of fun!


----------

